# QSR shares, advice?



## fussyoldfart (Jan 27, 2015)

Greetings from a newby to this board.

As a sort of leftover from my Tim Hortons adventures (had a good time too) I now have some QSR shares. I have not heard anything good about the company that is behind QSR and the news of staff reductions confirms the expectations. I would like to hear opinions of QSR from a purely investment point of view. Should I dump it while it's up a little bit or is there likely to be a significant further improvement?


----------

